

Hexbins (2011) - danso
http://indiemaps.com/blog/2011/10/hexbins

======
oscilloscope
Hexagonal Grids (2013)

[http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/](http://www.redblobgames.com/grids/hexagons/)

